# Happy Birthday!



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday to you.

Happy Birthday old Rod (730),

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!



Well Rod, what does it feel like to be old. :laugh: 

Have a wonderful birthday my friend.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday Rod!!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Order sunshine, 90s temps, beach and waves for you Rod but the truck didn't run so"HAPPY BIRTHDAY" will have to do :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday ol PAL.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

did I hear someone say he is old, dang he just broke 40, 43 to be correct. ANYWAY happy Rod, glad you have made it this far. I will chat with you tonight.. I hope Lynn takes you out to eat. BTW NASH THAT TRUCK must have stopped here in GA it is just beautiful here today


----------



## big bilko (Jan 3, 2011)

RE: Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday ROD. 95 warm degrees here today.You live in the wrong part of the world . Regards BIG BILKO>


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Now your gonna make him move!!!   Get ready BB!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

and with all the rain he will have plenty of water to play in :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Well hollis ,, no Lynn id not take me out to dinner ,, and she was off all day ,, she did fix me some spam,, eggs and potatos ,, guess better then nothing ,,


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

that does not matter, you are here to have another birthday, We hope you have many more


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Well i guess u got a point Hollis ,, thank u ,, and thanks all of my rvusa friends ,, ones that i have met and ones i have not ,, but hope to ,, u all are real rvers ,, kinda like a second family ,, THANK YOU ALL  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Jan 5, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwishert (Jan 7, 2011)

Re: Happy Birthday!

Happy Birthday Rod!  Sorry I'm a little late but I've been a little busy lately!  Hope you had a great day.  I know my husband would think Spam Eggs and Potatos was a feast!  But I can't even smell Spam without  :dead:  well you know, so I never make it for him. :clown:


----------

